# .5 micron canister filter for Rikon DC



## Jeremiah873 (Feb 28, 2020)

I have the following model rikon dust collector ,rikon 1 hp dust collector 60-105.
I no longer need it but want to build a downdraft table and use this DC to power it. The problem is Rikon does not make a canister filter for it. I've contacted Wynn filters three times now and they fail to respond. So to hell with them.
Does anyone know of a .5 or even smaller micron bag or canister that will fit to this unit? It's the typical 4" opening.
It is rikons lowest end model but for a one horse it sure sucks the air and I'd hate to buy a whole new system. Attached is just the stock photo of the one I got. It


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I think finding something that fits is going to be hard. You may have to custom make a fitting and use whatever filter size you want.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Stack together 2 or 3 shopvac filters using a couple round plywood disk, one cut out as a doughnut, and threaded rod to hold together and you have filter you stick on.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

This Grizzly is probably as close as you will get.

A canister filter seems to be an odd choice for a diy downdraft table. Most people build a stack of furnace filters into the bottom of the table. A MERV 13 with a prefilter would cost a whole lot less than a canister.


----------

